# Jake and Arrow



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

'Why is this thing still here?'


















'Oooo, what's this red thing?'


















Goofy :lol: 









A makeshift bed :lol: 









'That is mine...'


















'This is his, so I will have this instead' :001_tt2: 









Arrow's favourite place to sleep...









AND... Peace! :lol: :lol: 









Jake is happy with this arrangement... :lol:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

lovely pics. jake is gorgeous,so it arrow, bless them.
michelle x


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

awww bless them!! how they getting on together?


----------



## SiobhanG (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh those little pink paws! Adorable.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone  They are slowly getting on better... well, Jake is slowly not ignoring Arrow as much


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Lovely photos. I especially like the one with Jake on the bed and Arrow on the floor!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

lovely photos. it wont take long for them to become friends and curl up to sleep together


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Both gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## fogy (Jun 26, 2011)

Aw there beautiful dogs ! x


----------



## nicky12 (May 30, 2012)

gorgeous dogs <3


----------

